# Urushi vids



## chriselle (Jun 2, 2009)

It seems every time I post a pic of a pen finished with urushi I get a number of PM asking what it's all about.  Here are a couple Youtube clips that do a good job explaining it.  The music kinda drives me nuts but good vids on the basics.  So, if you've got a few extra minutes take a look.  

 Cheers,

    Chris

Part1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkgCW-z-31w

Part2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CV9yn7VPDSM&NR=1


----------



## el_d (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks Chris.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank You Chris . That is awesome . That is true craftsmanship .


----------



## titan2 (Jun 2, 2009)

Very interesting!  Music was fine for me.  Surely, you need to have patience doing that stuff!!!


Barney


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow.  Great testimony to the fact that "it ain't finished till its FINISHED".


----------



## HawksFeather (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for posting the links.  I had wondered about it when I read one of your posts where you mentioned it.  In this "it has got to be quick" world it is refreshing to see a little of the opposite.

Jerry


----------



## altaciii (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you, Chris.  That was awesome.  I don't believe I would have the patience needed for this type of art.  It gives us a real idea that goes into their works.  Beautiful stuff.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks Chris.


----------



## RussFairfield (Jun 2, 2009)

This is definitely not a finish for those who complain that Enduro takes too long, or that CA is too fussy.


----------



## CSue (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks, that was great.  I always love to learn new things.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 3, 2009)

I like the part where he puts the poison ivy down his pants.  err..was that Uritchy???


----------



## TurnaPen (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow! what a lesson in patience! skill, craftsmanship. I tried to imagine in my mind a pen being made then a design being put on and finished, just blows my mind. Yhanks for sharing those links Chris.  Amos


----------

